# Photoshoot-Kothar



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, this Kothar, the Red Dragon Delta boy Ashi and I picked up with Raikou this past Saturday at my LPS. We saw him and just couldn't leave him behind....poor guy is HUGE, and was stuck in such a tiny cup....I think hes actually pretty old, probably a customer brought him in.

Hes such a cutie though, his face reminds me of a Pitbull <3 I love him to death.
Sadly, discovered he was a biter though.....poor guy :/ So, since Ashi is still a bit inexperienced, we decided that Kothar would stay with me so I can take care of and hopefully cure the biting issue.
But anyway...PIC SPAM!! 8D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The extras


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is beautiful. You take some great pics.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thank you!!
I stalked his tank for a god day and a half to get all these xDD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Handsome betta DragonFish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Nice! Is he in a Critter Keeper?

And...is he a SD or a HM? You probably said already but I didn't see.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Nice! Is he in a Critter Keeper?
> 
> And...is he a SD or a HM? You probably said already but I didn't see.


Yes he was in a critter keeper. Now he's in a split up 20 Gallon tank so he has about 2.5 gallons to swim around in ^.^. 

SD shy of being an HM. That's why I loved this little guy ^.^. I felt sorry for him being stuck in that cup.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! 

Yeah, he was in a keeper but I moved him into my divided 20 long....he has about 4 gallons actually now xDD

And hes a Delta


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

ah ok thanks DF I thought SD but it was a Delta ^.^!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, yeah xDD Thats Obito whos an SD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

STOP
STOP WITH THE BEAUTIFUL FISH
BOTH OF YOU
DX
It's not fair!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol!! xDD
YOU KNOW YOU LOVE IT!! :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I DO, but it makes me want MOREMOREMORE DX
And I can't have MOREMOREMORE xD Maybe just... MORE. 1 MORE. We'll see xD

I'm still mad, though xD You find all the beauties. You and _him_. :squint:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol!!
Yes, just ONE more....or two....
Haha, I think I'm good on bettas for a little while...but I'm picking up some Chocolate Gouramis this weekend >D <33

ROFL!! xD Haha, I blame my LPS. They sometimes get the most AMAZING bettas <3


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

lol I also found two new pet stores in town XD. Besides Petco and Petsmart. So yeah they all keep bettas in their stores. I found a VERY pretty torquise and blue colored CT. And another royal blue and a few other colors mixed in. I'll go back and take a picture of them next time I'm in there ^.^.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Hehe, thanks!
> 
> Yeah, he was in a keeper but I moved him into my divided 20 long....he has about 4 gallons actually now xDD
> 
> And hes a Delta


Really? Because in the 4th pic he's definitely a SD and he's not even flaring really. 

Anyway, according to this http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_finnage.htm he would be a SD , at least looking at both the pictures is seems that way. (bettatalk.com-yays!)

But how do you take such wonderful pics? Obviously I need to get a better camera than mine or my dad's.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Nah, I'm pretty positive hes a Delta. An SD is _just_ shy of an HM, and hes nowhere near an HM spread.....but, hmm, I'll look into it a bit more.....

Lol, LOTS of practice! xD I've been taking pictures of fish for quite a while now, not to mention I'm an aspiring photographer. 
xD A couple tips though....if you can, use manual focus. It takes a while to get used to, but once you do you can take pictures a LOT quicker and a lot clearer. Also, don't be afraid of the flash. Unless it totally freaks out your fish, you can use it 

Other then that, just sit in front of your fish tank and practice xDD You don't always need some super fancy camera to take good pictures


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

The link I posted has the tail types and he certainly -looks- like the SD example. But I could be wrong.

Yeah, I love taking pics and manage to get pretty good ones with my $30 camera. But not of fish (well, I can get some pretty good pics). My camera doesn't have a manual setting but my dad's does. I just need to figure out how to increase the shutter speed because all my pictures are turning out blurry. My dad's camera isn't the nicest but it works a lot better than mine!

Taken with mine (they're actually pretty good):
View attachment 12608

View attachment 12609


Taken with my dad's: 
View attachment 12610

That's really one of the only good ones I've gotten with it (I've only used it a few times)

Sorry to post pictures on your thread XD

EDIT: The last pic was resized/cropped for my avatar and I accidentally saved it that way. I do have another copy...on my dad's camera though. The first pic is resized and the second is cropped.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, those pics are pretty good.  I love that one of the female, shes so cute, inspecting the bubbles xD

See if you can snag your dads camera again if you can and play around with the different settings. Eventually you'll find a combination that works well for taking fish pictures.....and then practice xDD Practice is the key. Its a challenge taking good pictures of fish, but once you get the hang of it, its really easy. 

And if you can't get your dads cam, play around with yours  You don't have to have the most expensive camera to take good pictures. I took this picture a couple years ago with my little beat up point-and-shoot:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's amazing DH! I did the same a couple of weeks ago on vacation... Didn't turn out half bad, if I say so myself


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! And wow, that's an amazing picture! I don't happen to live in a very scenic place XD.

The only problem with mine is it doesn't have a manual setting. My dad's works pretty well for taking pictures of my two CTs, but when I try to take pictures of my PK they are all blurry, even though they show his colors well. I am going to look it up online to see all the settings and stuff so I can see what of them I can change.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow hes so handsome I could just hug him to death!


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, awesome CR!! What an AMAZING sunset! Where was that taken?!



Learn To Fly said:


> Thanks for the tips! And wow, that's an amazing picture! I don't happen to live in a very scenic place XD.
> 
> The only problem with mine is it doesn't have a manual setting. My dad's works pretty well for taking pictures of my two CTs, but when I try to take pictures of my PK they are all blurry, even though they show his colors well. I am going to look it up online to see all the settings and stuff so I can see what of them I can change.


Lol, that picture was actually taken IN Seattle, at an angle, from a hotel window xD I STILL don't know how I pulled it off, and doubt I could do it again :lol:

Even if your camera doesn't have a manual focus setting, it should have a few different little settings to mess with....micro, action, ect. Just play around and stalk your tank for an hour or two, you'll probably get some good pics


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

I actually just picked up a Canon EF-S 60MM F/2.8 Macro USM Lens. If any of you are interested in what it looks like here's the link for it XD! I'll let you all know how well it works. I heard some really good things about this lens and such. Fast auto focus and excellent image quality ^.^. I will post pictures of the macro shots I'll be taking of my fish ^.^. 

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=210253414


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww, where does everyone find dragon Betta....I need someone to donate one to me...>.<


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! Mine was taken at a beach down in Florida.... Reddington? Maybe? Bah, I don't know xD It was pure luck. A nice sunset, a very well-placed tree XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, hurray for lucky sunsets! xDD Mine is complete pure luck too. Don't you just LOVE when things just work like that? ;D


----------

